# 2012 RS Brake assist issues in reverse...NOT BRAKING...took to dean myers



## g20raff (May 19, 2012)

Brought my car to dean Myers on Monday am for a car clean/shampoo detailing and to fix recall issue and most importantly to fix the known BRAKE ASSIST Failure issues

Got my Car on Wednesday an my car doesn't brake when im going in reverse. They said they fixed it and want me to return to do more tests. I don't believe that they fixed nor test drove my car.

has anyone had this problem with their 1.4T Cruze RS... My family drives in this car and we don't want to get killed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If they performed the old brake vacuum pump switch recall it should state that as separate line item repair.
Search around for the recall number…..that number should be on your repair order.

Strange though…the reverse thing, unless you mean, for example, the first direction of the day is in reverse…..as in backing out of the garage there is no assist on the first brake application at the end of your driveway and from that point on you have assist in forward or reverse gear positions.
If the example is what you are experiencing, then the odds are the recall was not performed or, it was performed incorrectly.
The recall instructions include verifying the vacuum pump works as designed, prior to and after the recall is performed.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Discs or drums on the rears? Do you have a solid brake pedal, like only going down at most an inch or does it go to the floor?

And why in just reverse? Your forward brakes are okay? And sure aren't using the turbo when backing up, least I don't, kids in the neighborhood. This is the only time you need to activate that vacuum pump.

Sure had problems with my rear disc brakes, never were plated and wouldn't adjust anymore, pedal was going clear to the floor, but could be pumped up. Ha, dealer said, you don't have brake problems, ain't getting any codes, what an idiot. 

Toronto for us is only in the summer time, do they put tons of salt on your roads like they do down here?


----------

